# KC Area Post Turkey Day Herf???



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

As you KC area brothers know we are losing the Fox & Hound as site to hold our herfs. I figured I would see if there was enough interest to get at least one more off the ground before Jan. 1. This thread can also serve to see if Fri. or Sat. works out best for you guys. If we have enough interest I'll head up a new topic and take a roll call in it. :tu I figured alot of us would have some free time the Fri. or Sat. after Turkey Day and we should take advantage of it. :chk

So, my KC area brothers and sisters (this means you GKitty) shall we herf? p:ss


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I should be available on the Saturday after Thansgiving. I will want to watch the KU-MU game -- don't know what time that will be yet.
On another note, I am free on Nov. 10th if anyone wants to herf then! :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I am down, and this time I might actually show.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow.... with an engraved invitation like that how can I say no?

I'm actually going to be off work from Nov 17th through the 25. The only day I have plans for is Turkey Day, so my schedule is wide open. Tell me when and I'll be there with bells on.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gotta find out what my family plans are. i know that i'll be down in the springfield/nixa missouri area for turkey day, but the days after that, i have no clue.
i'm leaning toward a "no, i can't make it." babysitting issues would be a problem.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Chad,

I should be able to attend either day.....lemme know and I'll be there ... ummm .... but without the bells on. :ss


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Both days are open for me, for now..How's that for a hedge.:ss


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

I vote for whichever date accomodates the most people. I'm open either day.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe that I could make either day.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I will be in KC for Thanksgiving. The girls go out shopping on Friday so my son-in-law and I can make it. We will be going home on Saturday.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Shameless bump attempting to garner support for what could only be a delightful afternoon/evening of cigars and shenanigans.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Roll call for a Saturday herf (11/24) has been started in *THIS THREAD.*


----------

